# 2012 Brute Force 750i with Power Steering



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I think that is all they changed.

http://www.dealernews.com/dealernew...Article/detail/690611?contextCategoryId=48530


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I think that is all they changed.
> 
> http://www.dealernews.com/dealernew...Article/detail/690611?contextCategoryId=48530


I'm afraid you are right. No other changes....at least CC wise per the arb.ca listing


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i made it easy for those too lazy to read 

In a “sneak peek at what’s coming to help improve our ATV market share,” Kawasaki showed pictures of the all-new *2012 Brute Force 750 4x4i with Power Steering,* which will be available for ordering in February with delivery to dealerships in March.

Due to dealer requests, Kawasaki has brought back the *color green for the Mule 610 4x4 and the Mule 4010 4x4.* Both are available for immediate delivery. Twelve-time NASCAR champ Richard Childress will soon be promoting the Mule brand by allowing people to ride along with him virtually during one-of-a-kind outdoor excursions. 

Just added to the Teryx lineup is the a graphics special edition: the *Teryx 750 Fi 4x4 LE SGE* in two color options: Flame Blue or Flame Gray. An executive noted that Kawasaki’s recently announced factory-to-dealer and salesperson incentives also apply to Teryx models.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Guess it's gonna take losing more of their market share to do something, maybe they're in bed with all the after market folks that boost the horsepower in the brutes....


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

That is soooo depressing, when will Kawi step up? This is part of the reason I jumped ship, their lack of ambition to innovate. The Brute is NOT such a flawless trouble free machine, that needs no attention to be improved. Owners do BUS mods almost on the way home from the dealer for *^#*(& Kawasaki needs to pull it's head out of the sand and listen to the owners of these machines to improve their product. Their ignorance frustrates me!!


----------



## OverTheHill (Feb 13, 2010)

Today is supposed to be the big announcement to dealers for the "all new 2012". Anyone hear anything yet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Green for the mule? Who CARES!!! We want more CC's and Team GREEN for the Brute!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone heard about a contract that Yamaha, Kawisaki, Honda, and Suzuki had that they agreed they would build a machine bigger than 750cc till after there contract was up, which is next year? I've heard about this several times now and one was from my buddy that works at a Yamaha/Kawisaki dealership. I've heard once the contract was up Kawisaki was goin to produce a 950 v-twin. Anyone else heard of this? It kinda makes Spencer cause all those brands doesn't having anything bigger than a 750.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah it made me mad when I went to buy my brute and they didn't have the team green to more


----------

